# Frankia A 460 H Citroen C25 1900 diesel



## lpks (Jul 18, 2010)

hello all...
I Know is a little old and small but we love it...
does anybody have the same line home? also on peugeot fiat...??


----------



## robert b (Jul 18, 2010)

*van*

you got a nice little van there ive got a compass drifter 310   1.9 td its small but does the job we want it to do happywilding


----------



## lpks (Jul 18, 2010)

*Small does it all..*

hey you are right... 

hope you get the best of it...

 i travel very much and i hope to enjoy it a lot too...


----------

